

Show HN : Review our product for conducting online coding tests - sandaru1
http://blog.techtestnow.com/techtestnow-why

======
robertg
It looks nice and polished but I can do this for free at
<http://i.seemikecode.com/>

At the very least, I'd make a true free plan and let your customers try before
they buy. I'm not interested in a tour, I want to actually use the application
before I sign up.

I like how you store the test results on your end. I don't think I'd ever use
that (because we don't really care about previous tests of rejected
candidates) but it's a nice touch.

